# Buddies - around 4 weeks? :)



## lovepurple90

Hi ladies,
Just found out I'm pregnant, looking for some buddies to talk to/ compare pregnancy notes and feelings!
My name is Hannah, I'm 23 and I live in London, UK.
If anyone's interested, get in touch :)


----------



## jennie22

Hi I'm 4 weeks too


----------



## lovepurple90

Hi Jennie, how are you? Got any symptoms? You must be used to the pregnancy by now seeing as you already have two little ones! :)


----------



## thosevibes

Im 4 weeks as well :)


----------



## lovepurple90

thosevibes said:


> Im 4 weeks as well :)

Hiya :) how are things going for you this time round?


----------



## thosevibes

lovepurple90 said:


> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> Im 4 weeks as well :)
> 
> Hiya :) how are things going for you this time round?Click to expand...

Crazy!! I felt pregnant the day after sex I swear... Midwife said since it's so soon after giving birth that I'll feel it much sooner. It's true...

4 weeks and I'm already hungry every hour, peeing every hour, bloated, moody, lightheaded, tired, sick to tummy sometimes... I FEEL like I'm more pregnant than I am haha!


----------



## lovepurple90

Haha, i wish i could say the same. I have no symptoms whatsoever and its scaring me a bit. I only teated because of my late period, im hoping as i reach 5/6 weeks i'll feel something! Aww your LO is only 3 months i see from your ticker, youre deffo going to have your hands full hehe :) hows oh taking the news?


----------



## kellyrae

Hi :)

I am 4 weeks ish also...Not really any symptoms as yet just a little more tired than usual but then I didn't have many symptoms until around 6/7 weeks with my last little bean either so don't worry too much lovepurple90...once they kick in you will most likely get fed up of them xx


----------



## lovepurple90

kellyrae said:


> Hi :)
> 
> I am 4 weeks ish also...Not really any symptoms as yet just a little more tired than usual but then I didn't have many symptoms until around 6/7 weeks with my last little bean either so don't worry too much lovepurple90...once they kick in you will most likely get fed up of them xx

Congrats hun :) yh i keep hearing the symptoms will eventually kick in and i hope so tbh. I'll feel better when i can actually feel like im pregnant! Have you told anyone? X


----------



## kellyrae

lovepurple90 said:


> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> Hi :)
> 
> I am 4 weeks ish also...Not really any symptoms as yet just a little more tired than usual but then I didn't have many symptoms until around 6/7 weeks with my last little bean either so don't worry too much lovepurple90...once they kick in you will most likely get fed up of them xx
> 
> Congrats hun :) yh i keep hearing the symptoms will eventually kick in and i hope so tbh. I'll feel better when i can actually feel like im pregnant! Have you told anyone? XClick to expand...

I told my mum but she knew we was trying, I have had to tell my diabetic team too as I will be getting booked in for fortnightly appointments but as far as family just my mum. We will be telling my mil after my 7 week scan, are you on holiday? I thought I saw a post with you on holiday somewhere? xx


----------



## lovepurple90

Hey kellyrae, aww youre diabetic? Does that make the pregnancy any harder or make you feel any different. Yeah it would be good to tell your team asap.

Yep, I'm in portugal at the mo. Gonna be here till saturday then make my way back to london :) was in so much shock when i took the test, just thought i should pick one up here and try since i was late! Still havent even told oh yet even though he's right next to me. Dunno how he'll take it! Im very nervous Xx


----------



## kellyrae

Awww you relax and enjoy the rest of your holiday, drink plenty though, were you trying to get pregnant?

I just gave my hubby the positive test to look at with a brew when he got home from work :haha:

Its a long old 9 months when your diabetic, lots of planning before hand and have to keep sugar levels very tight throughout the pregnancy, but all worth it, it must be i'm doing it a third time lol


----------



## lovepurple90

No we weren't planning at all! We just didn't use protection this month for lord knows what reason lol I never even thought it would happen! I took out my implant two months ago because it was giving me awful pains, giving me spots and making me gain weight (i think), so I took it out. Thats also why I'm a bit worries about being preggers - I'm wondering if my body has had time to adjust to the implant removal.

Must be exciting doing it a third time! I've always thought I'd want just one child but I'm sure I'll want to experience pregnancy over and over again!


----------



## kellyrae

Well hopefully he will realize there is a chance of it happening if there is no contraception involved and won't be too much of a shock....when do you think you will tell him? 

I think you are always more prone to worrying with your first, with my second I had lots of worries about how my oldest daughter would adapt to having a sibling, I always just wanted two but I was so broody after my second so we decided to try for another, this time I want to enjoy it as it will be my last baby :) 
Though it was rather a shock for us because we only did the deed once this month!!!


----------



## lovepurple90

Only DTD once?? Wow, right place right time lol! Glad you got preggers so soon! Im scared to feel broody in case I start wanting to try for more babies!

I literally have no idea when to tell OH. I'd rather tell my mum first when I get back from portugal then go from there!


----------



## lovepurple90

Are you taking an prenatal vitamins? Can you suggest any? :)


----------



## thosevibes

lovepurple90 said:


> Haha, i wish i could say the same. I have no symptoms whatsoever and its scaring me a bit. I only teated because of my late period, im hoping as i reach 5/6 weeks i'll feel something! Aww your LO is only 3 months i see from your ticker, youre deffo going to have your hands full hehe :) hows oh taking the news?

I didn't feel much until 8 weeks with DD :) I feel a lot early now just because it's I gave birth not long ago! You'll feel something soon.

SO is taking it well. Has already says he loves him/her!


----------



## kellyrae

lovepurple90 said:


> Are you taking an prenatal vitamins? Can you suggest any? :)

Mums are the best support :)
I'm taking folic acid and just multi vitimans at the moment but I eat quite healthy too with being diabetic I don't have much choice


----------



## Jenna132

Me ! Im 4/5 weeks :)


----------



## lovepurple90

Kellyrae - thanks hun, i'll deffo need to buy those when im back in london

Jenna - hi love, how are you feeling? Got any symptoms?


----------



## kellyrae

Jenna132 said:


> Me ! Im 4/5 weeks :)

Hi jenna :hi:


----------



## lindsvancamp

Jenna132 said:


> Me ! Im 4/5 weeks :)

I'm 4.5 weeks too!!

ANyone else having water cm right now? I seen to be getting a lot today and it's worrying me although i have read it's normal.


----------



## lovepurple90

lindsvancamp said:


> Jenna132 said:
> 
> 
> Me ! Im 4/5 weeks :)
> 
> I'm 4.5 weeks too!!
> 
> ANyone else having water cm right now? I seen to be getting a lot today and it's worrying me although i have read it's normal.Click to expand...

Heya! Youre so lucky to be getting watery cm... Thats a good sign... Mines been light yellow :( i heard anything white is a good sign! Do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## lovepurple90

Btw what are your expected due dates ladies? Mines jan 22


----------



## amyleigh89

Hi, 

I'm 24 from Kent - 4 weeks expecting baby no.2. 

Has anyone else experienced a lot of cramping this time round? (Or even first time - I just can't remember it). And the tiredness. I fell asleep on the floor playing play dough with Lo yesterday! Xx


----------



## LadyHutch

38 YO in NJ, USA. Due date 1/28/15

quite a history of miscarriage here, so I am not trying to get overly excited yet, but *shrug*, I'll join in in case this one sticks.

symptoms: EXHAUSTED tired. sore boobs, a little hungrier than usual, gotta pee a little more often.

sore boobs is, was, always has been, the first sign for me.


----------



## lindsvancamp

I'm 4.5 weeks too!!

ANyone else having water cm right now? I seen to be getting a lot today and it's worrying me although i have read it's normal.[/QUOTE]

Heya! Youre so lucky to be getting watery cm... Thats a good sign... Mines been light yellow :( i heard anything white is a good sign! Do you have any other symptoms?[/QUOTE]


Yes, i've read white is good, but mine is just clear? 

Other symptoms are cramping/pulling feeling, sensitive nipples, and of course having to pee more frequently. Cramping is normal too! Your uterus is already stretching.


----------



## lindsvancamp

lovepurple90 said:


> Btw what are your expected due dates ladies? Mines jan 22

Mine is Jan 25th!


----------



## thosevibes

lindsvancamp said:


> lovepurple90 said:
> 
> 
> Btw what are your expected due dates ladies? Mines jan 22
> 
> Mine is Jan 25th!Click to expand...

Jan 26th :)


----------



## lovepurple90

Hi ladies, congrats and welcome!

Amyleigh - I've literally experienced nothing. No tiredness, occasional cramping which only started a couple of hours ago... Making me a bit nervous!! xx

Ladyhutch - hiya! All those symptoms are really good, strong signs though. I wish I had those symptoms. Sorry for your previous losses, praying for a sticky bean :) x

Lindsvancamp - I'm pretty sure clear is good too. Tbh as long as theres no significant red or brown, i think its all good. Dont worry too much about your cm. all those other symptoms are looking good though! X


----------



## kellyrae

lovepurple90 said:


> Btw what are your expected due dates ladies? Mines jan 22

Great to see so many of us on this thread :)

My due date will be 28th Jan but I will be having a c-section at 38 weeks so around the 14th :flower:


----------



## jennie22

lovepurple90 said:


> Hi Jennie, how are you? Got any symptoms? You must be used to the pregnancy by now seeing as you already have two little ones! :)

Hey yea well used to it tho I've the most painful boobs and constant burping this time last 2 I'd no real symptoms and now I've metallic taste in my mouth have you many symptoms x


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:) 
Mind if I join? 
I live in South Africa and I'm 4w5d*yay*
My first symptom was that my temps never went down and my nipples got so sore! I currently have cramps that feel like af is on her way! I'm so worried, thinking negatively! My boobs are so sore right now and I can't remember how things were with my 1st as its about 7 years ago that I was pregnant with her! I also have bleeding gums, its terrible!!!

I never knew cervical fluid was a good sign after your bfp! I am so dry, its non existent! 

Any of you been for a scan yet? I go the 12th June, I'll be 7+ weeks.


----------



## lovepurple90

Jennie - no real symptoms for me apart from cramping :( ahh must be weird having that metallic taste, i've never experienced that!

Wildchic - of course you're more than welcome to join, the more the merrier. How are you? Sorry about your gums, maybe you can find a mouthwash to help out with that? Im getting cramping too which is worrying me so much. Every time I go to the toilet, i'm looking for blood :( its making me feel so uneasy! X


----------



## lovepurple90

No scan booked for me yet x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi ladies can I join?

I've joined a few jan due date threads but being due 25th jan I feel like I'm quite a way behind & most threads are already well established groups!

This will be number 2 for us, we have a 21 month old toddler who's so adorable but so cheeky! Lol

Symptoms for me are just kicking off really- have had sore boobs & a sloghtly full/achey feeling almost like AF but not, since BFP & burps for the last 2-3 days. The sickness started today- feels like a constant lump in my throat (eating grapes seems the best cure!).

Am I the only one who's excited to start feeling sick?! Lol hope it sticks around as this was one of the signs of my mc- I no longer felt sick or needed to wee every 20 mins!! Lol

Btw I am in kent also :)

Xxx


----------



## wildchic

lovepurple90 said:


> Jennie - no real symptoms for me apart from cramping :( ahh must be weird having that metallic taste, i've never experienced that!
> 
> Wildchic - of course you're more than welcome to join, the more the merrier. How are you? Sorry about your gums, maybe you can find a mouthwash to help out with that? Im getting cramping too which is worrying me so much. Every time I go to the toilet, i'm looking for blood :( its making me feel so uneasy! X

Thanx lovepurple :flower: nothing works for my gums, they're swollen and bleed just because! I'll sure be asking my doc about it! I'm with you on the checking for blood every trip to the toilet! When does the stressing come to an end???


----------



## lindsvancamp

Hi 5 year! I was also in the May flowers thread you were in too. Wonder if anyone else from that thread will get to join us soon!?

This is my first pregnancy and i was telling my hubby yesterday that i just feel like i should have more symptoms! i've had the cramping but that doesn't seem as bad anymore.. and just some sensitive nipples. I felt nauseous at one point today but nothing crazy yet! I'm telling myself not to worry unless i start spotting or bleeding! some women dont get any symptoms for a while, or at all!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yes hi linds! I knew I recognised your name but am on lots of threads trying to find the group where I belong! :)

Xxx


----------



## lovepurple90

Hi 5 year, congrats on number 2. Im as worried as you tbh and I cant be excited yet. I told my oh last night and he's pretty happy but i wont be telling anyone else till week 12 because I'm sooo sooo scared of having a marriage. So many people on here have miscarriages and its breaking my heart... Its all i can think about. I don't have many symptoms either which is worrying me too! Oh and Kent isn't too far from London is it? You're fairly close to me :) xx


----------



## lovepurple90

wildchic said:


> Thanx lovepurple :flower: nothing works for my gums, they're swollen and bleed just because! I'll sure be asking my doc about it! I'm with you on the checking for blood every trip to the toilet! When does the stressing come to an end???

The stressing never comes to an end apparently :shrug::nope:


----------



## lovepurple90

Hi ladies, hows everyone doing? Anyone experienced light pink/yellow spotting? I've had some two nights in a row, getting a bit worried x


----------



## reese89

Hello ladies mind if i join? Ive been browsing the site reading alot and i feel like im approximately around this time frame if not farther. :) ive bn off depo.for 7 months and havent had any spotting since. I found out i was pregnant mothers day :) n took a cb digi tht said i was 2-3 weeks past O. Ill be finding out here Tuesday when im due. Otherwise symptoms ive bn having is very sensitive nips not so much my breast frequency of p, and hungry n tired and jus a tad bit moody. Ive also bn havn a pull/crampy feeling. Tht is finally gone tho although i haven't had any discharge tho?.. Goodluck to us all ladies


----------



## lindsvancamp

Welcome Reese and congrats!

I also have the sensitive nipples and tiredness feeling, i also had the cramping it seems to have gone away a bit but was pretty bad the week after i first found out i was pregnant. My friend who is now in her third trimester said the cramping is normal and will come and go as the baby starts to grow. 

Lovepurple- I dont have any light pink/yellow spotting, but i've read that can be perfectly normal, i would try not to worry unless it starts becoming heavier. I know that's easier said than done though! i keep worrying because my lack of symptoms!! i do stil have the clear/creamy discharge though, so much all the time, i've started to wear panty liners.


----------



## kellyrae

lovepurple90 said:


> Hi ladies, hows everyone doing? Anyone experienced light pink/yellow spotting? I've had some two nights in a row, getting a bit worried x

Hi Lovepurple90...I had that with my last pregnancy, it was very light but worrying at the same time, all was ok though & had a healthy baby, just keep an eye on it, I have had a little yellow discharge this time too xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Not had any spotting this time yet, fingers crossed. Had brown spotting later with my first pg which was perfectly fine & healthy, had pink spotting which soon turned to more with my mc- as long as it doesn't get worse a bit of spotting can be ok.

This morning I felt like id been hit by a bus! Not tight muscles, but achey all over down my arms & legs, neck & jaw & I just couldn't relax them & it was exhausting!!

Anyone know what I'm talking about?? Lol
Xxx


----------



## lovepurple90

Hi Reese89, congrats :)

Yeah, I'm trying not to worry about the spotting too much. Thanks for the help ladies, will deffo keep an eye on it! xx


----------



## deldin

Hi all.

I am exactly 4 weeks pregnant today. I had a miscarriage at 5weeks in January, so I am very nervous this time around. My doctor made me immediately get blood work done this time around. My progesterone level was 20, which she said was great. However, after going for a long walk today, my breasts feel less heavy and swollen. 

I am so scared I am going to miscarry again. Has anyone else experienced this and had a healthy pregnancy??


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm just worrying about the same thing- my boobs stopped hurting so I could sleep on my front last night & I'm worried :(

Although they are hurting in a slightly different way, so I'm hoping it's ok. I've not had many other symptoms & certainly none consistent yet. Had a bit of dry heaving & a bit of lump-in-your-throat sick feeling & a bit of tiredness but not all together yet! Lol

How are you all feeling? Does tht sound about right?

Xxx


----------



## wildchic

Hey ladies:) Welcome & Congrats to the newer ladies
Hope you're all doing ok! I have not had any spotting, so can't be of help there! I've been so dry down there though, no cm! Most of my symptoms are also disappearing! Boobs are not as sensitive as they were! I get the occasional cramps, but that's it! A bit concerned, that I even did a test to see if I'm still pregnant,lol! It was very positive and the test line was way darker than the control!

Maybe this is all normal & we're worrying for nothing!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hope so! I'm waiting till Wednesday when I'll test again with a cb digi- hoping to see the 3+ But took a tesco one yesterday am & it was so dark & came up so quick ages before the control! So I know I've had some sort of progression I just hope it's enough.

I was so laid back with my first pregnancy- wish I could go back to being like that!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## wildchic

5_Year_Plan- haha! Me 2! Because my dd was a oops, I never really knew all there is to know about being pregnant and possible miscarriage! Now with this one, its all that's on my mind! I really feel like doing an early u/s, just to put my mind at ease! I so wish that I was more relaxed!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

We should get a reassurance scan but it's too early ATM, need to wait till 6-7 weeks.

My miscarriage started around 5 1/2 weeks although I didn't realise because I didn't bleed till 7 weeks. 

I just want everything to be ok! :(


----------



## reese89

Ladies yr worryin me .. so wait symptoms disappear such as breast sensitivity? Speaking of tht i dont recall mine being.as sensitive. But one thing tht hasnt left is the bloating gas n peeing lol n As iv stated i dnt know how far along i may b.. my youngest is 5 so its bn.awhile for me on what to expect. I do get a sono tmrw tho to c where i am..


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Sorry don't mean to worry you- I'm just worried myself :(


----------



## kell

Hey girls :) Can i join you please? Its been a few years since i was last in this part of the forum and i feel a bit lost lol everyone seems to already know eachother. 

Im about 4 weeks with my 6th child. Im 32 and live in suffolk. I have 4 boys and a girl, hoping this little bubba is a boy but will be happy either way a long as they are healthy :) 

Symptoms so far are extremely sore boobs, itchy nips, round ligaments pain, backache, nausea when i haven't eaten, bloated! horny (tmi) very sensitive teeth/gums, constipation and heart palpitations to name a few! 

We have been trying for 4 months but my cycles have been erratic going from 28 to 25 days so we were timing it wrong. We didn't try this cycle because we were moving house and them bam it happens lol 

Looking forward to getting to know people on here :) 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all :flower:


----------



## wildchic

Reece- don't mean to worry you hun, just being cautious! Like 5_Year_Plan says, we need an early scan! Your lucky to be getting a scan tomorrow! Good luck and please update!

Kell- wow 6th? That's amazing hun! 1 for me is a handful, but she's almost 7, so I think I'll manage the 2(fx). Congrats!

5_Year_Plan- I think a reassurance scan is a great idea, lol! I think 6 weeks is a good time for a scan, so its only a few days away for me. I'm trying to get dh to say 'ok, just go for the scan', lol, but he says I worry to much! 

Afm- boobs are starting to get sore again and I have BAD heartburn!!! Which makes me happy, but its not feeling nice!


----------



## lovepurple90

Yeah, it seems like most of us arent experiencing symptoms anymore so it must be fairly normal! I can lie on my boobs, I have no sickness and I have yellow cm... these are 'non pregnancy' symptoms to me but I think as week 6/7/8 approach, we will begin to feel more.

Sorry to hear about your previous loss deldin, hoping this one is a sticky one :)

I need to get my blood work done too.. I want to make sure everything is ok but I've had no time... Got back from portugal on sunday morning, straight into work today and I'll have training all week :( xxx


----------



## lovepurple90

Oh and welcome Kell! Wow you're on to your 6th! Amazing, sounds like youre having some good symptoms :) congrats x

reese, dont stress hun. we are all just worried and cautious. we have a bunch of fears and our minds cant be put to rest especially in these early weeks. it's tough but i hope we haven't worried you too much x


----------



## lovepurple90

Just went to the toilet and found a bit of dark brown blood/liquid... I dont know what to think... I'm so upset...


----------



## wildchic

Lovepurple- is it a lot of blood? If it is, go and have it checked out just 2 make everything is ok! I've read of bleeding in 1st trimester is normal, but just to be on the safe side. Do you have any cramps?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Oh no, I'm sorry you've had some spotting. Fingers crossed that's all it is.

I had dark brown spotting around week 6 with DS, was just when I wiped & just a few times over the course of a few days. With my mc it was pink & watery, then got heavier quite quickly.

If you've had no cramps & it's just a little I'm sure all is well, but definitely contact someone- mw, dr or epu, see if they can get you an early scan to see what's going on.

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## deldin

Love purple, I am hoping everything is OK. My fingers are crossed for you.

As for me, my boobs are definitely smaller than they were yesterday morning. My nipples are sore again, although that could just be from me testing them so much to make sure they still hurt...

It does make me feel better to hear that others are having the same loss of symptoms as I am. Sending sticky baby dust to you all!!


----------



## jennie22

Hi I'm good hope u r. I should b used to it by now but this time is worse lol cravings toilet trips wind metal taste aching blobs I cud go on lol x


----------



## kellyrae

Lovepurple-how are things today? xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Woke up exhausted this morning like my limbs were lead weights & everything was major effort! Heaved 3 times & thought I might puke. Boobs a little sore again by bedtime last night so fingers crossed all is well.

Hope everyone else is doing ok- especially lovepurple, thinking of you.

Xxx


----------



## deldin

Good morning everyone.

So I woke up this morning and my breasts are smaller. Nipples are still sore though, so that did make me feel better.

However, I have an increase in discharge. Is anyone else experiencing this?? Must admit I'm getting nervous that AF is coming.


----------



## deldin

Good morning everyone.

So I woke up this morning and my breasts are smaller. Nipples are still sore though, so that did make me feel better.

However, I have an increase in discharge. Is anyone else experiencing this?? Must admit I'm getting nervous that AF is coming.


----------



## lindsvancamp

Discharge is good! If you look it up online it says it is perfectly normal to get an increase in pregnancy. I'm now worrying because mine seemed to decrease a bit!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mine seems to have increased a bit in the last few days- almost egg white but not clear. But it's not constant, often there's very little. Xx


----------



## reese89

Hello ladies how are u all. Had my sono today and idk what to expect or say honestly. Im VERY early...so much for 4 weeks lol although i could b. All we seen was a yolk sac. I also had fluid on top of it. Subchronic hemorrhage? They drew blood to check my levels. I go back monday to c if im progessing any...all i can do is pray. :)


----------



## reese89

Hello ladies how are we doing?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi :) no real update from me, had the tiniest bit of spotting (dark not fresh) for the last 3 days, nothing yet this morning. I'm hoping it's following the pattern of my oreg with DS where I spotted for 5 days at 6 weeks & all was well rather than my mc where I didn't bleed until week 7, after pains in week 5, & didn't stop. 

I'm feeling positive & will hopefully phone to book my scan early in the week- I want to see a HB so don't want to go too early.

How's everyone else feeling? Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Ooh ooh I'm a sweet pea! ;)


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:) I'm doing ok, just the nausea that's stays the whole day! I've been for a scan yesterday, but all we saw was a sac. Doc said that all looks ok & that I'm measuring 4w6d based on size of sac, so I'm guessing that's from date of conception & not lmp? If it is from conception, then I'm measuring 6 days ahead! Yay! Didn't see anything but the sac, but I go next week to see my fs and I'm hoping we'll get to hear the heartbeat:)


----------



## lindsvancamp

Hi everyone!

No big updates for me either. Felt a little nauseous a few days this past week, but nothing crazy. Had a weird dizzy spell yesterday that was crazy! I have my first prenatal appointment on wednesday, hoping they will do an ultrasound because I should be able to hear the heartbeat. I'm excited and nervous for it!


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Ladies :) I have my booking in app with midwife tomorrow morning, had all my bloods done last week and have my first scan booked in two weeks....can't bloody wait :flower: Still no real symptoms yet either....sure that will change.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Ugh nausea has kicked in with full force for me these last few days! :/

Feel like I could just puke at any point. So far I haven't, but have wretched plenty :/

I keep telling myself this is a good sign...!!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## wildchic

5_Year_Plan- I feel you on the nausea!!! I have to eat all the time just to ease it a bit! I've been eating ginger sweets and its helped somewhat! Maybe you can try them? They don't taste so nice but anything to help with the nausea, right?


----------



## lindsvancamp

Anyone else feeling low pelvic pressure? I have kind of a constant dull achey feeling. 
Also still experiencing the neverending discharge which kind of is a pale yellow color i noticed. Is this normal?? Too many things going on lol. Can't wait to see my Dr. tomorrow.


----------



## wildchic

lindsvancamp said:


> Anyone else feeling low pelvic pressure? I have kind of a constant dull achey feeling.
> Also still experiencing the neverending discharge which kind of is a pale yellow color i noticed. Is this normal?? Too many things going on lol. Can't wait to see my Dr. tomorrow.

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow! Will you be having a scan done? I'm not having any pressure down there. I have no cervical fluid, nothing at all! I've read that having discharge is a good thing! Ask your Dr tomorrow if the discharge is ok, he/she will have a better answer as to why you're experiencing that.


----------



## lindsvancamp

wildchic said:


> lindsvancamp said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling low pelvic pressure? I have kind of a constant dull achey feeling.
> Also still experiencing the neverending discharge which kind of is a pale yellow color i noticed. Is this normal?? Too many things going on lol. Can't wait to see my Dr. tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck with your appointment tomorrow! Will you be having a scan done? I'm not having any pressure down there. I have no cervical fluid, nothing at all! I've read that having discharge is a good thing! Ask your Dr tomorrow if the discharge is ok, he/she will have a better answer as to why you're experiencing that.Click to expand...



Thanks. I'm not exactly sure what I will have done tomorrow. THey just like to meet first and decide from there. I am thinking and hoping they will do an ultrasound just to make sure everything is normal. I have a list of questions for my dr. too!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

lindsvancamp said:


> Anyone else feeling low pelvic pressure? I have kind of a constant dull achey feeling.
> Also still experiencing the neverending discharge which kind of is a pale yellow color i noticed. Is this normal?? Too many things going on lol. Can't wait to see my Dr. tomorrow.

I have had some period like feelings, as in something is going on down there, but I never get bad period pains so I don't know if that is the same for other people! Lol

Had strange feelings today in my uterus when I was wearing heels & every step I took I could feel it- was almost like the muscles are so taught that they twang when I walk! :/ anyone hvubg something similar? I'm not describing it very well!!! Lol

I'm having yellowy lotiony cm too, sometimes tinged with some old blood that's obviously working it's way out. Pretty sure it's normal. Got my scan booked for Monday when I'll be 7+1. Hoping all goes well :)

Xxx


----------



## lindsvancamp

I had an ultrasound done yesterday and I saw the little tiny blob of a baby and the heartbeat! it was so cool!! 
I'm not as worried anymore, but did notice something that seemed strange on the ultrasound. She showed me the yolk sac and it looked far away from the baby. This is my first pregnancy, i dont know if it's normal or not!


----------



## wildchic

I'm not so clued up with scans, they just look weird to me! Sorry I can't be of much help!


----------



## UnicornLove

​Hey There , 
Found out that I'm expecting today and figured it would be nice to take this journey with a fellow expect-tee .


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi :) how far along are you? The title of this thread is a bit misleading- we're now mostly 6-7 weeks, but of course you're welcome however far along you are :)

Is this your first? When is your EDD? Xx


----------



## reese89

Hey ladies! I need assurance that all will be well with me. Ive bn having bad thoughts n nd to dispose of them. I went to e.r last Sunday due to bleeding. My quant was last 9,025. At tht point in time i waa measuring 5wks 5days. This past Tuesday where iwould've bn technically 6 wks all tht was seen was a yolk sac nothn more. Im starting to loose hope. I go for my supposedly 7 wk scan on the 10th n i feel the same thing is going to happn n then a D+C will bs scheduled... im upset but trying to b positive. Maybe im still yet early idk :( help.


----------



## reese89

MY dr also told me tht as high as my levels r there should b a bby seen. My cuzn who i took to the e.r yesterday was measuring 7wks 6 days n quant is greater than 200,000. Idk what to think about mine... :( i know we r all different


----------



## wildchic

Reese, please don't put yourself thru that stress. The 10th will be here in no time & you'll know what's happening. I know how you're felling, but please be patient & treat your body good! Don't stress! Easier said than done, I know, but you must at least try. I'll be keeping my fx for you!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Reese how are you feeling? When I went in with my mc she said if toure still feeling pg & got sickness then you probably are. I wasn't feeling enough really so knew it wasn't looking good. This time I'm feeling much more sick & tired so I'm hoping it will be good news tomorrow but still really nervous.

It's a scary time but you'll know more soon, & there's nothing you can do either way but wait. Fingers crossed for you Hun xx


----------



## reese89

Hello 5 year plan im good for now thx for askn :) im jus nervous about ething since ive never mc before. I go in for my sono n possible last Tuesday. Im stii nauseous here and there n my breasts are super sensitive n tingly n very tired so im guessing thats a good sign. Im thinking of getting a second opinion as if u read my last post he wants to do a d/c. I feel like i still have hope n its yet too early. I was on depo nperiod never returned so who knows whn i got preg


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Don't feel you need to rush into a d/c- if there's something wrong your body will handle it naturally, & if it doesn't sort it 100% then you might need a d/c. With my mc it was all over naturally by what should have been 9 weeks & didn't need any medical intervention so don't let someone rush you into something that is entirely unnecessary at this stage- especially as there's still a massive chance youre still pregnant!

Fingers crossed it turns out well for you.

I have my scan in 3 hours- nervous!!! Please be good news!

Xxx


----------



## wildchic

Good luck 5 year plan!!! Let us know how it went!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Thank you! :)

Scan went brilliantly- phew! Baby was there, heart flash-flashing on the screen :D

I'm measuring a few days ahead so EDD is 21st jan now :) & she's booked my 12 week scan too, so will get that through the post shortly hopefully :)

Now time to register with the mw...!! :/

Xxx


----------



## wildchic

Fantastic news 5_Year_Plan!


----------



## lovepurple90

Hi ladies, hows everyone doing? Was looking for this board, didnt realise it got moved! Well my brown bleeding stopped after 2 weeks of constantly being there. Now no bleeding but preg symptoms are going. I have a scan on thurs... Hoping everythings ok!


----------



## wildchic

lovepurple90 said:


> Hi ladies, hows everyone doing? Was looking for this board, didnt realise it got moved! Well my brown bleeding stopped after 2 weeks of constantly being there. Now no bleeding but preg symptoms are going. I have a scan on thurs... Hoping everythings ok!

Was wondering where u went! I'm glad the bleeding stopped, perhaps old blood or implantation bleeding? What symptoms do u have? I've got nausea so bad that I'm taking meds, but even that's not working! Anyway, my scan is also scheduled for Thursday:) I hope we both get good news and that all is good with our little beans!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yay lovepurple! We missed you! :)

Glad to hear bleeding stopped- I was worried when you disappeared :/ good luck on Thursday 

Xxx


----------



## reese89

I was wondering about u ms purple lol im glad all is going well with u!! Keep us posted on ur scan :) n CONGRATULATIONS 5 year plan on ur lovely u/s im very happy for u all. :) I think im going to remove myself from these forums for now. My pregnancy turned out to be a supposely Blighted Ovum.


----------



## wildchic

Reece- I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Maybe some time away from the forums will do u good. Stongs hun and take care of yourself


----------



## lovepurple90

Reese, sorry for what youre going through. Been trying to catch up with the posts on this forum, so sorry for the late response. Really hope youre ok. Keep us updated!

Had my 8 week scan a couple of hours ago, saw bubba & hb. Everything is fine i think. Not too sure what the weeks of bleeding were about! Got really bad sickness and really heavy boobs! Im already naturally a 32E... My boobs feel even bigger now!!! Xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Reese I'm so sorry to hear that :( big hugs, take care xxx


----------

